# The reptile house bristol



## disasterpiece (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, I just wanted everyone to know the other day i was looking around on the Internet for reptile pet shops around hear and i found "the reptile house bristol" so we traveled all the way to bristol looking everywhere for this place and we couldn't find it anywhere so we went in to a random shop and asked " hi do you know where the reptile house is" they responded "yes, you come out of this road and it's about a 10 second walk on your right" so we had a little look around and as we come out of the road we saw a sign on the wall saying "the reptile house bristol" so we went down and we saw no doors or anything so we went into the bakers right next to it and asked "hi do you where the reptile house is" the woman at the counter responded "Oh they've gone, they went months ago sorry". We were gutted, there was nothing on there website saying that they've gone even their phone number doesn't work! 
I'm posting this so nobody else makes the same mistake and wastes their time like i did and so everyone can enjoy the story of my day
:lol2:


Thanks
Ash
: victory:

Also I'm posting this every section (excluding the pics and classifieds of course) because they sell alot of exotics and so everybody gets the message.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Same thing happened with shirley pet and reptile store not far from me.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Haha what a bummer..

this one im guessing?

Home


----------



## disasterpiece (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

closed down for many many many reasons


----------

